# unissued military watch



## 6876 (Apr 19, 2003)

I have just acquired what purports to be a military watch; it looks like a cwc clone.

It has broadarrow and tritium symbols on the face. On the back it is engraved with: zuid afrika

uitgeven nr: 5891-92

heerschaar 758.

????????


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

My understanding is that these are made by MWC. There are some claims that these have been issued to some military forces around the world - I forget which, but I think Africa & Argentina are amongst those that have been mentioned. However, this should be taken with a pinch of salt, as this is all anecdotal. I'd like to see copies of military specs or offical orders before I were convinced.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## 6876 (Apr 19, 2003)

I think you're right; i think it's a lookeylike. The "feels" all wrong and it doesn't seem substantial enough to be a military watch.

Also the tritium dial markers are useless!


----------

